# Hunting license question!!!Need info quick!



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey everyone. If your hunting on your own property.. Do you need a hunting license? I understand I need the federal stamp and Ohio wetlands stamp but do I need a hunting license even though it's my property? I'm going out tomorrow and need to know what I need before.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Straight from the REG

"Ohio resident landowners, spouses, and their children are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, either-sex deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, or Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp when hunting or trapping on land they own."


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

If YOU or YOUR PARENTS own the property, you only need your federal stamp.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you guys!!!


----------

